

Show HN: How We've Gotten Anonymous Internet Access in Canada. What do you do? - cik
http://www.lyricalsoftware.com/blog/excersize-in-anonymity/

======
cik
When my internet access went down last week, I decided to use it as an
opportunity to try and get temporary, reusable internet access, anonymously.
For me, it was a great experiment. But what have you done, or what could we
have done differently?

